# Should I stay with stock tires?



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

I am shopping for 4 sets of tires and don't know what to get. I've checked Mich sxv4 s8, GY RSA's and AVIDH4s/V4s. I think they are all good but I'm worried about the tread life and ride.

It is equipped with sport tuned suspension so the ride was a little rough.

Considering the comfort and tread life, which one is the best? My budget is US$1000 (+-) $200, for four sets.


_________________

3.5SE 2003 with 215/55R17 93H


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

why would you need 4 sets of tires?

anything is an upgrade from stock rubber


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dealr recommended to replace all tires(66K mi, plus one of the tire has a nail on it)*

Basically you are saying I would be better off installing Mich mxv4 S8 or GY-RSA's.

So which one will give me more comfort on the ride and have a better tread life.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

compare yourself:

michelin mxv4 
goodyear rs-a


----------

